

Proof of the Mind's Access to Objective Truth - StevePatterson
http://steve-patterson.com/on-the-minds-access-to-objective-truth/

======
dmfdmf
“You can never know objective truth, because you’re stuck inside your own
mind.”

 _I’ve heard this argument many times. Supposedly, we cannot know anything
about the world because we cannot “get outside our own minds” to verify
whether our claims are true._ ==========================================

The author has heard this numerous times because it is the fundamental premise
at the base of Kant's philosophy and the predominant philosophy today.
Fortunately, Ayn Rand has identified this error and blown Kant's whole system
of thought sky high. Unfortunately, modern intellectuals aren't wise enough to
check their premises.

The essence of the error, that reintroduced mysticism back into Western
thought, is a denial of the identity of consciousness (hat tip to Aristotle
for identifying that existence is identity and Rand for identifying that that
principle applies to consciousness as well). Kant's standard of knowledge is a
denial of ALL knowledge, of consciousness as such. It is a demand for
consciousness to be aware by no means whatsoever or transcend its means of
awareness to validate its means of awareness. This is utter nonsense.

This will be an interesting litmus test for Steve Patterson because as
everyone knows, Rand is a sociopath and a philosophic ignoramus. Time will
tell.

